# Your thoughts on this guy



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you guys can give me pros and cons on this little guy. I mainly want to add 'butt' (lol) and length to my kids but over all is good too  
Born 12/30/14 and this is his dame and sire


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I have no experience with this and raise dairy goat rescues so take the advice of those with more experience. I would take him within a hot second. He's so adorable and I love the dapple look.
I also have to say his sire is one big papa. I love the sire's layered neck and robust shoulders.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is cute!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

That's an adorable guy! No experience with meat types but he sure is pretty!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol he is cute, but I'm going for cute plus more lol I want to slowly better my kids as I can afford it, and yes keep the spots  but the buck I have now which has done great just lacks butt and length so I want to add that in.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Ooh, those spots get me every time! He looks to have good length and an overall nice build...his butt may develop more as he matures and gains muscle. I like him


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

I like him a lot, but I have no experience with meat goats. I like the length of his back, and his body is proportionate. His dappling is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Is the sire purebred? Looks like there's some Nubian influence there, I think he's got a good hind end but not sure on length from that angle, and might not get as much muscling as you would from other breedings. I also have a pet peeve about goats that tie in at the heartgirth like that.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Jessica...just stop it already! :faint:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Jessica...just stop it already! :faint:


Lol I'm insane I know!! Lol
But yes he is 100% but she has someone already talking to her on fb and so I think I'm gonna pass. I really hate buck shopping lol the ones I'm 100% in love with I can never afford......one day though. 
Anyone can still give pros and cons I would love to hear them for learning reasons though


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

http://Missoula.Craigslist.org/grd/4873637781.html

Ok I think this link will work lol! Anyways these Boer kids are gorgeous, and I'm half tempted to go get some haha. What do you guys think of these? They're located in Washington , that's not terribly far from you Jessica


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm friends with that breeder on fb. I LOVE her kids, it's the shipping that will get me. But she's in Washington. I can not pin point pros and cons but her kids always seem to be so thick!!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Pretty sure that's closer to you than Jessica


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Ssshh, I can't have goats right now...maybe someday 

I can only imagine the shipping costs, but some of her kids are just stunning! I hope you find the perfect buck without breaking the bank...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Is the sire to this guy White Forest Bruno? I recognize him... but maybe not the same buck. I showed Bruno once and know the farm who used to own him here in WA.  I think he is in CA now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol I'm insane I know!! Lol
> But yes he is 100% but she has someone already talking to her on fb and so I think I'm gonna pass. I really hate buck shopping lol the ones I'm 100% in love with I can never afford......one day though.
> Anyone can still give pros and cons I would love to hear them for learning reasons though


What I mean is....you already have some of the prettiest does, now you wanna torture me more with a buck like that? Stooopppp!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> What I mean is....you already have some of the prettiest does, now you wanna torture me more with a buck like that? Stooopppp!!!! :lol:


Thank you  what I really want is one of crossroads bucks but I don't know if I have enough saved for him and shipping, maybe she will pity me lol
That's bruno. He's changed a lot huh? I like him and his behind lol dang I really need to win the lotto here


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hehehe....keep savin'....how do you keep savin' during kidding season? :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What is this kidding season everyone keeps speaking of?? Lol that's probably the problem if I kidded when I usually do I would be ready to sell them no :/ I save a little.out of every kid for my buck fund and usually I have 3 bucks so when it's time for a new one I sell one of my bucks and put it to the fund as well but I lost my younger buck so i can't sell the other till I get a back up. Basically it's a big sob story lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

haha....I don't get my first kids until the first week of april...

I remember you lost your younger buck...so sad!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Me too!! April 6 my first doe is due. In think I knew you you were later too lol


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

Usually you can do shipping for 200-400 a goat. There are also travel services that people will add a goat for a few extra dollars if they are going that way. My neighbor had a friend that put his goat in his horse trailer and dropped the goat off in Texas because the guy is into the rodeo circuit and the person he sold his goat was just a little out of his friend's way. The guy just separated the horse and goat for traveling and feeding.

I don't remember the website they had that advertised people going to trips that would take an extra animal or two for half the price of shipping(also knew they were fed and watered during the day).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ill have to see if I can find that site!! If I remember right she looked into air shipping and it was gonna be like $500 which is cheaper then a hauler by far and way less stressful, I really like the less stressful part


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He's definitely got the length. He also looks more level than his sire. And he has dapples. (Mmmmmmmm, dapples!  )


----------

